
Continuous Integration with Travis CI – Josh Kalderimis (PTP014) - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/podcast/travis-ci-josh-kalderimis/
======
variedthoughts
Interview with Josh Kalderimis from Travis CI. Josh is a co-founder and Chief
Post-It Officer at Travis CI.

But be sure to listen to the last 5 minutes. I’ve got some bonus audio that
didn’t quite fit into the rest of the interview that I tacked on at the end.

